
An Extremely Common and Terrible Line of Java - zinxq
http://paultyma.blogspot.com/2018/02/an-extremely-common-and-terrible-line.html
======
jerrre

        List<string> myList = new ArrayList<string>();
    

shows up as

    
    
        List myList = new ArrayList();

